
Fwd: Amazon EC2 mandatory reboot - chrislusf
http://mailp.in/IzWouhuH/
======
zachlipton
So? This is not particularly uncommon if you run a large number of EC2
instances.

~~~
chrislusf
True... but it is a lot of trouble with a large number of EC2 instances.
Anyway, have to deal with it.

